# Anyone in Minnesota



## shaker77 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am from southwest minnesota and wondering if there are any other hunters from the area on here?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

?Well I am not from south west Mn but you're not too far from me. What town are you in?


----------

